# senior discounts



## Malinda (Jul 20, 2010)

What % discounts are available to retirees (I understand you have to have a visa), Meds, food, resturants...etc.?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

It's best to have an INAPAM card for discounts. Most bus lines give a 50% discount on 2 or 3 seats per bus. Some pharmacies give a discount around 5%. Discounts at restaurants and hotels varies.

To qualify from an INAPAM card you need at least an FM-3, passport and proof of residence (electric, water, etc. bill). Google INAPAM for the location nearest you. It's best to visit first and get the requirements for the card. It's free.


----------

